# Building Ferret Hutch?



## Ferrets101 (May 27, 2017)

So I'm gunna be getting my first ferret soon and I'm building a ferret hutch and I'll be making the frame out of pinewood and other stuff out of plywood. I was looking around and realised that there were loads of different versions of both of the woods and I have no idea which type of pine and ply to use. Does anyone know which type of the woods would be best? I'd love to keep my ferret indoors and have it live in a cage but unfortunately my mum doesn't do too well with animals so the ferret will have to live outside and I didn't want to just get a rabbit hutch because I love building and would like to build a custom hutch for myself. If anyone could answer that would be greatly appreciated. Thanks for your time


----------



## Babyshoes (Jul 1, 2016)

I didn't want to read and run, but I'm afraid I don't know enough about different types of wood to advise - I guess the biggest consideration is weather proofing. I'm sure some others will be along with their experience in time.

@noushka05 & @Frolicking Ferrets have outdoor ferrets & may have some ideas for you.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Hiya & welcome to the forum. Pine & plywood are fine for ferrets. Mine live in a converted shed boarded out with plywood. They have never tried to chew it. As @Babyshoes says the hutch will need to be protected from the elements & it also needs to be very secure -ferrets are great escape artists.

Have you thought about getting a pair of ferrets? They are incredibly social animals & really do better with a companion(or two lol).


----------



## Ferrets101 (May 27, 2017)

noushka05 said:


> Hiya & welcome to the forum. Pine & plywood are fine for ferrets. Mine live in a converted shed boarded out with plywood. They have never tried to chew it. As @Babyshoes says the hutch will need to be protected from the elements & it also needs to be very secure -ferrets are great escape artists.
> 
> Have you thought about getting a pair of ferrets? They are incredibly social animals & really do better with a companion(or two lol).


Hi, thanks for the info and I had quite a struggle getting my mum to agree to one ferret but my next door neighbour has a ferret and even though he's used for hunting he's great with other ferrets and my two little dogs. But I'm sure she'll ease up to the idea of getting more than one ferret after she gets used to their adorableness lol. I've actually built a ferret hutch before a couple years ago with my father for his friend but I couldn't quite remember what we used haha. I'll probably end up building like a little wooden markee to go over the top of it lol and I'll felt the roof as well as the sides to make sure it has the best protection possible. I've built quite a few things in my lifetime so I'll make sure it's sturdy. Once again, thanks for the advice.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Ferrets101 said:


> Hi, thanks for the info and I had quite a struggle getting my mum to agree to one ferret but my next door neighbour has a ferret and even though he's used for hunting he's great with other ferrets and my two little dogs. But I'm sure she'll ease up to the idea of getting more than one ferret after she gets used to their adorableness lol. I've actually built a ferret hutch before a couple years ago with my father for his friend but I couldn't quite remember what we used haha. I'll probably end up building like a little wooden markee to go over the top of it lol and I'll felt the roof as well as the sides to make sure it has the best protection possible. I've built quite a few things in my lifetime so I'll make sure it's sturdy. Once again, thanks for the advice.


You're most welcome. They're great little animals, I bet you're so excited We'd love to see pics when you get him. Good luck.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I have no experience with Ferrets but had to be careful of safe wood for my birds. Kiln dried pine is safe but ply has glue and chemicals in, ply should be ok if they don't chew it and it is old enough that the smell has gone. MDF is a no no.


----------



## Frolicking Ferrets (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello and welcome to the forum, sorry for my late response, I haven't been on any forums for quite awhile. I had studies to deal with.
Unfortunately I am not sure what wood my ferret housing is made of but I know it's been treated with yot varnish to waterproof it.


----------

